# Found a completely intact 91 maxima in a junkyard but...



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the tranny is wasted. The engine under the hood has "V6 3000" printed on the valve cover, what model engine is this, and is it worth salvaging? The yard wants 800 for the entire car, and the engine is in excellent condition minus the tranny which will need to be replaced. Is it worth grabbing? Theyre hanging onto it for me until I call them with info, the car is rather beaten up but under the hood its cherry. Other question is would this engine fit in a b14 sentra? Obviously there would need to be some serious modifications but it seems like it would be worthwhile. However when it comes to maximas im uninformed and would like input from you other maxima owners.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

That would be a VG30E which was the only engine for the maxima in that year.

if the body is in good shape you could part it out for alot more than the 800 and if the engine is good then... sound cool to me.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Why do you think it's gonna fit in a sentra?!?!?! The two cars share NOTHING in terms of parts, they just have the Nissan Name. The engine puts out 160HP, which isn't very much.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

If all the car needs is a tranny and it doesn't have a shitload of miles on it, YES, it is worth buying. Especially if it looks like it was maintained.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *Why do you think it's gonna fit in a sentra?!?!?! The two cars share NOTHING in terms of parts, they just have the Nissan Name. The engine puts out 160HP, which isn't very much. *


Hey now thats not right. the engine puts out 192 HP.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

actually the VG is only 160hp where did you get 192hp from????


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Read it on a maxima forum.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

In 1991 there was only one motor for the Maxima. It was a vg30e-155 or 160 hp(not sure but it is one of these ratings). In 1992, there were 2 motors that you could get in the Maxima. vg30e and a vg30de. The 92 Se Max came with the vg30de which was a dual-overhead cam motor, rated at 190hp.

Trust me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *In 1991 there was only one motor for the Maxima. It was a vg30e-155 or 160 hp(not sure but it is one of these ratings). In 1992, there were 2 motors that you could get in the Maxima. vg30e and a vg30de. The 92 Se Max came with the vg30de which was a dual-overhead cam motor, rated at 190hp.
> 
> Trust me. *


There were 2 motors in 92-94 SE's only they were the 160hp VG30E (SOHC) and the VE30DE (DOHC VVT) 190hp.

The VG30DE was only offered in the Infinity J30 and the 300ZX NA.


And edge540pro, what forum are you reading???


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *Why do you think it's gonna fit in a sentra?!?!?! The two cars share NOTHING in terms of parts, they just have the Nissan Name. The engine puts out 160HP, which isn't very much. *


Yeah but it has a lot of torque, which is arguably more important than hp figures anyway. Not to mention it's the second stronges engine Nissan has ever built in it's entire history... probably the most reliable V6 ever...  

But yeah the 92-94 SEs were the ones with the VE30DE that was rated at 190 hp, all other J30 Maximas were 160 hp VG30Es.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Man, you guys are VERY confused. From 1989 - 1991 the only engine that was available was the VG30E (on SE and GXE models). From 1992-1994, the GXE models got the VG30E, and all SE models got the VE30DE.

The VG30E is rated at 160hp, the VE30DE is rated at 190hp.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

nismo1989 said:


> *Yeah but it has a lot of torque, which is arguably more important than hp figures anyway. Not to mention it's the second stronges engine Nissan has ever built in it's entire history... probably the most reliable V6 ever...
> 
> But yeah the 92-94 SEs were the ones with the VE30DE that was rated at 190 hp, all other J30 Maximas were 160 hp VG30Es. *


Amount of torque has nothing to do with it - it just won't fit, period.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *Amount of torque has nothing to do with it - it just won't fit, period. *


Anything will fit with $$, and I wasn't speaking of that... I was talking about his comment on 160 hp not being that much.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

*so which is it*

Is the vg 3000 on the valve cover a gxe or se?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *Man, you guys are VERY confused. From 1989 - 1991 the only engine that was available was the VG30E (on SE and GXE models). From 1992-1994, the GXE models got the VG30E, and all SE models got the VE30DE.
> 
> The VG30E is rated at 160hp, the VE30DE is rated at 190hp. *


Exactly what I said.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: so which is it*



smooth821 said:


> *Is the vg 3000 on the valve cover a gxe or se? *


That is the VG30E engine and could be several years/models. What year is the car??? See the previous posts... 89-91SE or 89-94 GXEs all had the VG.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *There were 2 motors in 92-94 SE's only they were the 160hp VG30E (SOHC) and the VE30DE (DOHC VVT) 190hp.
> 
> The VG30DE was only offered in the Infinity J30 and the 300ZX NA.
> 
> ...


Maxima.org
I stand corrected....I thought the 89-91 had VE engines....


----------

